

Catan-Style Board Game with Indiana Jones Feel - randyhoyt
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2046785826/relic-expedition-a-jungle-adventure-game

======
sokrates
The description sounds exactly like Tikal (1999), although Tikal seems to be
more focused on strategy, rather than short-term tactical decisions.

More info: <http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/54/tikal>

~~~
randyhoyt
The theme is definitely similar to Tikal. Relic Expedition is a simpler and
shorter game, emphasizing the exploration and the unpredictable nature of the
board. Tikal is more about the worker placement. The objective requires
different tactics, working to get four matching treasures instead of amassing
as many treasure points as you can.

------
joshguthrie
Is this really relevant to HN?

Telling us about "Wow, that KS project got 2M$ in ten minutes" is nice and
often appreciated for the angle. Now making an account on HN just to advertise
a board game that's missing 10K funding and has 9 days left? This is just
cheap advertisement.

~~~
replicatorblog
The creator is a hacker and teaches for treehouse. He's also gotten some
fairly prominent techies to play test so there is some good will in the
community. The interesting bit, IMO, is that it's now pretty feasible to have
manufacturing/product design as a hobby rather than vocation.

~~~
joshguthrie
I admit I didn't look further than the connection "account less than two weeks
old, never contributed, is the game's designer".

For the interesting bit, it's sadly pretty absent: there's no "story" to this,
no angle. Just "look at my KS" and even on the KS page, no story, nothing
about the creators,...

~~~
achalkley
If you're interested : [http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/web-developer-treehouse-
teache...](http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/web-developer-treehouse-teacher-
kickstarts-board-game)

:)

~~~
joshguthrie
Okay, now THAT's interesting (as in "got a story/angle") and HN-related :)

------
ajanuary
I wouldn't describe this as Catan style at all. Almost every mechanic is
different. 'Euro-style' would be a better term.

~~~
randyhoyt
That's fair and I agree. I wasn't sure how well all the game industry jargon
is in the tech industry. Catan is probably the most popular Euro-style game.

Many reviewers have said that players who love Catan will love Relic
Expedition, so I thought it seemed like a good description.

~~~
walshemj
Your right I am sure some of us on HN know what is meant by a coffin box game
or what a coop game is or describing a particular faction in a minatures game
as "stabity" or "runny shooty".

But the majority probably do not.

------
bendog24
I've played this game a bunch and can't wait to get my own copy. Randy has
done so much amazing work to make this fun for gamers and non-gamers alike,
and our kids! It's awesome to see somebody who works in the digital realm
manifest a physical product. :)

------
9999
This looks terrific! I'm a big fan of Carcassonne and the theme of this is
very appealing to me. I hope you make it to the explorer meeple stage. Anyway,
I pledged.

------
dr_
Hmmm....an action adventure game featuring Mitt Romney as the hero.
Interesting.

------
rrreese
This looks really cool, but the look of the "pawns" feel really out of place.

~~~
bendog24
One of the stretch goals of the Kickstart campaign is to upgrade to "Explorer
Meeples": [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2046785826/relic-
expedit...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2046785826/relic-expedition-a-
jungle-adventure-game/posts/444290)

